# Zugriff mehrerer Benutzer auf eine Access DB



## mitch_byu_kennen (14. September 2006)

Hi,

beim Zugriff mehrerer Benutzer auf eine Access DB kommt es zu folgendem Fehler:

"Die Datenbank wurde von Benutzer "Admin" auf Computer "D233242" in einem Zustand versetzt in dem sie nicht geöffnet oder gesperrt werden kann. Fehler (3734)"

Der Benutzer hat gemeint, dass er selbst an den Feldern die Größe geändert hat und jetzt der Fehler auftritt... 

Die Datenbank liegt auf einer Ablage, wo mehrere Benutzer zugriff haben.

mfg mitch


----------



## mage (14. September 2006)

Du darfst du die Datenbank nicht exlusiv öffnen.


----------



## Ste-Re (25. September 2006)

Eine zweite Möglichkeit neben dem exklusiven öffnen kann auch im DB-Objekt-Entwurf zu suchen sein. Wenn Nutzer A den Entwurf einer Tabelle gerade bearbeitet oder bearbeitet und noch nicht wieder gespeichert hat, kann Nutzer B nicht auf die jenigen DB Objekt zugreifen, die von den Änderungen des Nutzers A abhängen -> Tabelle selbst, Formular, Abfragen, Berichte.

Bsp.:
Nutzer A fügt in Tabelle tab_123 eine Spalte ein und hat die Tab noch in der Entwurfsansicht geöffnet
Nutzer B möchte nun eine vorher definierte Abfrage auf tab_123 ausführen. Access wird dies zurückweisen, da der Entwurfsmodus die tab_123 exklusiv für Nutzer A sperrt.


----------

